# Stupidity of the "cancel" culture



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So have any of you been seeing the craziness going on with Ellen and her show.

Here is a quick little time line..

1. Ellen goes to a football game and watches it in the same suite as George W Bush.
2. People get on social media and go crazy
3. Ellen is forced to issue an apology of sorts because she watched a game with a Republican President
4. People are now starting to call for a cancel of her show.

THIS IS INSANE. So people cant even be around others who have different political views..... that is what some on the way Left seem to be advocating.

This crap has got to stop!!!! I really don't care much for Ellen. But I hope she puts up a huge fight and shows how stupid this whole thing is. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

EEEEWWWW &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;democrat germs...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. LOL

I agree. when did people become so intolerant of others views? So intolerant one cannot even be in the same room ?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember most of this is coming from people who say they are "tolerant" of others. Or a party who says "we are tolerant".

Again I am not saying this is all "democrats" or "liberals". But look at how some are acting. Others should decry this.

Just like many conservatives decry any racist, sexist, etc acts.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well is rearing its ugly head again today.

You know what is trending and going all over the internet....

Vince Vaughn talked with Trump at the national championship game last night. People are calling for Vinces head and to "cancel" him.

WOW.... I love how tolerant this is. People don't even know what was said.... Vince could have been calling Trump an idiot, or congratulating him, or asking him about what is the best food stand at the game. but immediately people are calling to "cancel" Vaughn. This is what is wrong with our society. They don't want people to talk with others if their views are different.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/celebri ... id=DELLDHP


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People forget sports brings people together. It is what is great about them. You see people giving hugs, high fives, etc to complete strangers when they are cheering for the same team and that team is winning.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrat party is not the party of tolerance, but the party of hate. I think they are getting more and more exposed every day. For 30 years my wife and I have said watch what the democrats accuse others of doing because that is what they are doing. They call others intolerant while in reality it is they who are intolerant. There are two forces in this world good and evil. When you understand that the leading cause of death in this country is not cancer, or car accidents, or gun violence(as they would like us to believe)but it's abortion. Good and evil are like north and south polarity in a magnet, and since these people are counter to all things good from my Christian perspective I can only contribute their evil to satanic influence. They will call me a fundamentalist I guess, as if it's a dirty name.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally think it is the direct result in the whole PC culture and the "blame bush".

Because it was "trendy" to call people out. Now it has gone way too far. It was also "trendy" to hate on president Bush. Now it is "trendy" to hate on Trump. Yet if you dare said anything about Obama you were "racist".

It is sad that people think that if you disagree with them on politics that "you cant be friends"... or "you need to be cancelled". that is not civility in any way shape or form. But yet they say you need to be "tolerant" of the person who biologically and physically still a man (has the bits and pieces) that wants to identify as a woman and use all women facilities even though it makes others uncomfortable. You have to be tolerant of them but they don't have to be "tolerant" to your choices. Or it doesn't matter if you feel uncomfortable as long as you make them feel comfortable. You have to be tolerant when that same person wants to have a "pool party" for under age kids with no other adult supervision.... etc. I am talking about that person in Canada who BTW just attacked a reporter the other day. So yeah... it is that whole PC type thing that is turning around and biting people in the butt. You don't have to agree with everyone.

Heck there are people on this forum that I don't agree with politically but would love to share a cup of coffee/drink or a hunting blind with any day. I don't know them from adam but I wouldn't hesitate to meet them or think less of them because of political views. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Heck there are people on this forum that I don't agree with politically but would love to share a cup of coffee/drink or a hunting blind with any day.


 Same here Chuck. I may avoid talking politics.


----------

